# Never saw these before.



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 21, 2017)

Very interesting. What do you guys think?



gt40


----------



## Beaudeane (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm confused, it kinda a snare trap combo? Looks lovely Ken takes way longer to set than a leghold trap


----------



## Old Winchesters (Aug 16, 2017)

Trapped plenty of hogs with them in MS. , used a "Hold a Hawg" leg trap which looks just like this.  Youtube has some videos on them and they do work pretty good. A little bit of a pain to set though until you get the hang of it - vise grips help.


----------



## Mark K (May 28, 2018)

Did I miss the anchoring part?


----------



## antharper (May 29, 2018)

Didn’t watch but the snare is attached to a tree or something , the trap is only used to deploy the snare , the trap is just kicked off pretty quick !


----------

